# Autocruise Starburst 2008 ?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Should this post be in the Swift forum ? you would be better off here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-41.html


----------

